

Mikko Hypponen: Is our online future worth sacrificing our privacy and security? - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbF0sVdOjRw&feature=careworn

======
dredmorbius
This is F-Secure's Mikko Hpponen speaking at re:publica 2015, immediately
following Google's Eric Grosse.

Context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523890)

"For what it's worth, I spoke at re:publica right after Eric, and commented a
bit on Google's privacy goals."

------
MichaelCrawford

       $ sudo echo 127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com >> /etc/hosts
    

if you actually execute the above command, take care to enter ">>" rather than
">", otherwise you'll bork your own networking.

There are better ways to accomplish this, but this way is the most
straightforward.

~~~
dredmorbius
So long as you're going that route, I'd suggest the set of 60k+ hosts from the
uMatrix Chrome extension

Long-lived malware domains
[http://mirror1.malwaredomains.com/files/immortal_domains.txt](http://mirror1.malwaredomains.com/files/immortal_domains.txt)

Malware domains
[http://mirror1.malwaredomains.com/files/justdomains](http://mirror1.malwaredomains.com/files/justdomains)

Peter Lowe’s Ad server list
[http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=host...](http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=hosts&showintro=1&mimetype=plaintext)

Malware Domain List
[http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt](http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt)

hpHosts’s Ad and tracking servers [http://hosts-
file.net/.%5Cad_servers.txt](http://hosts-file.net/.%5Cad_servers.txt)

Dan Pollock’s hosts file
[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts)

MVPS HOSTS
[http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt](http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt)

uMatrix chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5matrix/ogfcm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5matrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Thanks a million.

I'm looking specifically for analytics servers. I expect many are to be found
among the lists you supply.

The reason is that I don't object to advertising, but I do object to tracking.

While not a leading player, most blatant is www.hosted-pixel.com.

~~~
dredmorbius
I object to both. Advertising itself is a significant problem.

Note that some of the lists also include "objectionable" content -- sites such
as goat.se and the like. If you prefer your reality unmediated, examine and
adjust.

I've added a few of my own entries in addition to those listed, though
increasingly I'm relying on others' compilations. I've written a script to
regenerate my /etc/hosts file from updates:

    
    
        0.0.0.0                 www.google-analytics.com        # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 ssl.google-analytics.com        # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 js-agent.newrelic.com           # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 tag.perfectaudience.com         # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 connect.facebook.com            # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 sb.scorecardresearch.com        # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 b.scorecardresearch.com         # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 stats.g.doubleclick.net         # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 stats.visistat.com              # Privacy
    
        # Tracking gifs: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9441401
        # Sun Apr 26 07:04:40 PDT 2015
        0.0.0.0                 gs.dailymail.co.uk              # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 gum.criteo.com                  # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 i.dailymail.co.uk               # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 moat.pxl.ace.advertising.com    # Privacy
        0.0.0.0                 www.hosted-pixel.com            # Privacy

